# Depression!



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

Depression! 


Over five thousand years ago, Moses said to the children of Israel " pick up your shovel, mount your asses and camels, and I will lead you to the Promised Land".

Nearly 75 years ago, Roosevelt said, "Lay down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a Camel, this is the Promised Land".

Now Obama has stolen your shovel, taxed your asses, raised the price of Camels, and mortgaged the Promised Land!

I was so depressed last night thinking about health care plans, the economy, the wars, lost jobs, savings, social security, retirement funds, etc.  So, I called Lifeline, the suicide help line.  Got a freakin' call center in Pakistan and when I told them I was suicidal, they all got excited and asked if I could drive a truck...


----------



## meateater (May 11, 2010)

That about sums it up.


----------



## big country (May 11, 2010)

That's to funny, it made me laugh pretty good !!!


----------



## marty catka (May 11, 2010)

I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------

